# Die Lenne in Werdohl



## Hightspeed Angler (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo |wavey:

Ich brauche echt mal Hilfe . Ich möchte gerne im März an der lenne in werdohl Angeln doch leider habe ich kein gefunden der Tageskarten verkauft . Ich habe auf eine seite gefunden das ein Hof die Tageskarten Verkafen soll . Ich habe da Angerufen leider haben die keine karten .Und Infos haben die auch nicht gehabt . kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## Soil (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

hi, er hat die karten bestimmt#6

Angellädchen  Laudien 
Werdohler Straße 231,  
58511 Lüdenscheid
02351 6616556‎

gruß


----------



## wiggyfly (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

.........also ist schon ein paar Tage bei mir her aber damals gab es die Karten in einem Kiosk,.........ich glaube in der Nähe des Bahnhofs.
Sonst ruf doch mal beim Fremdenverkehrsamt an .

Gruß


----------



## Öpken82 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Hi,
ich hab grad mal ne Runde gegoogelt und folgende Adressenauflistung gefunden:

Jans Outdoor, Freiheitstr. 16, 58762 Altena, 02352/913089
Versevörder Hof, Versevoerde 2, 58791 Werdohl, 02392/12102
Wick, Herscheider Str. 69, 58840 Plettenberg, 02391/10824
Angellädchen Laudien, Werdohler Str. 231, 58511 Lüdenscheid, 02351/6616556
Angelbedarf Persch, Jahnstr. 30, 58509 Lüdenscheid, 02371/797173
Anglerbedarf Herren, Bachstr. 5, 58675 Hemer-Westig, 02372/14222
Angelshop Altena, Rahmedestr. 44, 58762 Altena, 02352/331437
Anglers Point, Zum Gewerbepark 4, 44532 Dortmund-Lünen, 02306/41494

Die sollten also Karten für den Bereich der Lenne ab Werdohl bis Altena verkaufen. Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.|wavey:


----------



## Hightspeed Angler (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Ich Danke euch erst mal . 

Doch  das probelm ist das ich mit dem zug fahren muß und ich vom bahnhof Werdohl alles zu fuß machen muß . Lohnt es sich den dort zu angeln ?  

Wo ich auch mal Angeln möchte ist an der Obere Möhne da kostet die Tageskarte 25 euro und am we 35 euro und da darf man nur eine Forelle fangen .


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Hallo, 
bis zum 01.04 gibt es keine Tageskarten.
Bis zum 01.05 herrscht noch Watverbot. Bis dahin sind nicht so viele Bereiche sinnvoll mit der Fliege zu befischen. Am 01.05 mußt du Platzkarten ziehen. 
Ich war bis vor zwei Jahren sehr oft an der Lenne in Werdohl unterwegs. Leider ist die Fischerei immer schlechter geworden. 
Karten bekam man im letzten Frühjahr noch beim Versevörder Hof. Donnerstags haben die Ruhetag. 
Liegt ca. 1,5 Kilometer vom Bahnhof entfernt. Ruf am besser vorher an.
Seit wann kosten die Karten für die Möhne unter der Woche denn weniger???
Oder meinst du Halbtageskarten?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tommig (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*



Hightspeed Angler schrieb:


> Wo ich auch mal Angeln möchte ist an der Obere Möhne da kostet die Tageskarte 25 euro und am we 35 euro und da darf man nur eine Forelle fangen .



Wenn Du dort fischen möchtest, dann lies Dir mal die Bestimmungen zum Fischen durch. Evtl. vergeht Dir dann sofort die Lust :q
Tl und Gruß aus Kassel.


----------



## gezz (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

inwiefern? weil man keine fische entnehmen darf?

wenn man mal lust auf "phantasialand-fischen" hat - sprich aus einer kurve auch mal 10 saiblinge ziehen will - dann ist man dort richtig. ich halte allerdings sehr wenig von den gemästeten regenbognern dort. aber das muss ja jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## tommig (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Es geht nicht ums Fische entnehmen, sondern um die Vorschriften ( Gerät, Vorfächer, Hakengrößen....etc. ).
Aber einen Punkt ( der mich persönlich auch abstößt ) hast Du ja gerade selber angesprochen


----------



## Bungo (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*



tommig schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums Fische entnehmen, sondern um die Vorschriften ( Gerät, Vorfächer, Hakengrößen....etc. ).
> Aber einen Punkt ( der mich persönlich auch abstößt ) hast Du ja gerade selber angesprochen


Nunja, das hat aber Gründe. Die meisten sind nunmal nicht in der Lage mit 12er oder 15er tippet und einer 2, 3 oder 4er Rute einen Fisch so zu drillen das er nach dem Releasen nicht stirbt.
Knotenloser Kescher damit die Schleimhäute nicht kaputt gehen,..
Aber ich will wegen dem massiven Besatz an frisch eingesetzten gemästeten Pufffischen auch nicht dort fischen. #d


----------



## tommig (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*



Bungo schrieb:


> Nunja, das hat aber Gründe. Die meisten sind nunmal nicht in der Lage mit 12er oder 15er tippet und einer 2, 3 oder 4er Rute einen Fisch so zu drillen das er nach dem Releasen nicht stirbt.
> Knotenloser Kescher damit die Schleimhäute nicht kaputt gehen,..
> Aber ich will wegen dem massiven Besatz an frisch eingesetzten gemästeten Pufffischen auch nicht dort fischen. #d



Bungo, kannst den Klugsch......modus ruhig mal ausschalten 
Ich wollte es diplomatisch angehen und nicht so ausdrücken wie du im letzten Satz:q


----------



## Hightspeed Angler (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Hi 

Wie ist den das angeln an der lenne ? Ab wann kriege ich karten am verseförder hof ?


----------



## big_fisch_hunter (25. März 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

hy, joa der druck lässt jetzt nach bzw. hat nachgelassen. War gestern am wasser aber war noch zuviel kraut/ algen / blätter usw. drin. Die spinne hat den tag dann noch gerettet... eine 33er. Als auftakt lass ich das mal durchgehen#h


----------



## Flyfisher1 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*



Hightspeed Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie ist den das angeln an der lenne ? Ab wann kriege ich karten am verseförder hof ?



Die Lenne war mal so gut, dass, wenn man einen Stein hineingeworfen hat, man immer eine Äsche traf.

Doch fürs Gehabte zahlt der J*** Nichts.

Zu meinen Erkenntnissen von Pingsten 2009:

Anwesende Flugangler: 10; davon 6 Holländer, 2 Franzosen, 2 Germans.
Angelzeit: 3 Tage 
Gesamt Fang: eine Äsche, einige kleine Bachforellen ( Besatz )
Woher ich das so genau weiß? Alle wohnten im Versevörder Hof.

Das Wasser war klar und ließ sich gut bewaten.

Komme mir jetzt Keiner, der lällt, man muss auch Fischen können. Ich habe die Lenne 6 Jahre lang mit Jahreskarte befischt und vorher 4 Jahre lang mit Tageskarte.

Die Kormorane haben den Fischbestand arg reduziert.


Empfehlen könnte ich dir die Dill bei Dillenburg. Dort gibt es sogar eine Fliegenstrecke. Vom Bahnhof bis zum sind Wasser sind es gerade mal 200m.

http://www.sfv-dillenburg.de/

Ostern bin ich am Wasser, könnte Euch einweisen. PN.an mich|wavey:


----------



## mgrabau (26. März 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Kann das leider nur bestätigen Flyfisher1 hat absolut recht.
Vor 7-8 Jahren war das hier noch ein Paradies für Angler wir waren froh wen wir mal ne Forelle gefangen haben anstadt den Äschen und heute fängst du garnichts mehr dank des Kormorans. Wenn mann das so vergleicht mit früher kommen eim die Tränen.
mfg
mgrabau


----------



## Ickeforelle (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Hallo alle zusammen
Habe die Lenne auch ein paar Jahre beangelt, kann mich nur dem gesagten anschliessen. Obwohl ich mal bezweifeln moechte ab es nur am Kormoran liegt, wie immer so schon gesagt.
Kann es nicht auch an den neu dazugekommenden Anglern (eingewandert) liegen. Man sieht in letzter Zeit immer mehr Leute am Wasser meist vom Ufer aus angeln die schon in Gruppen auftreten und Tag und Nacht angeln sowie 7 Tage in der Woche. Wie geht das bei Fangmengenbegrenzung? 
Leider ist mit diesen Leuten meist auch nicht gut zu sprechen (deutschkenntnisse)|krach:. Auffaellig ist aber das allen Fischarten abgenommen haben siehe mal Barben und Weissfisch. Und die passen nicht in den Kormoranhals rein ab einer Groesse.  Wie schon gesagt neue Leute kommen, Fische gehen. Es gibt ja unterschiedliche Essgewohnheiten und Geschmackrichtungen.

Gruss Ickeforelle


----------



## Flyfisher1 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Hallo  Alle zusammen,
was Ickeforelle da vorbringt ist einfach zu allgemein gehalten. Sicher, es ist unbestritten dass es einige Leute gibt, die vom Verständnis und der Volksgruppenzugehörigkeit, eine andere Einstellung zum Angeln haben als die Allgemeinheit. Aber man kann nicht behaupten " Jeder Italiener hat ein Messer in der Tasche" . Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will die Problematik garnicht leugnen, sie ist da.. Deshalb aber gleich Alle dieser Volksgruppe zugehörigen, in Bausch und Bogen zu verurteilen, ist nicht gerechtfertigt.

" Ich kenne auch gute Idianer".

Ich weiß dass früher an der Lenne recht gut kontrolliert wurde und hiermit hat der Verein die Möglichkeit Auswüchse gleich welcher Art, zu unterbinden.
Der Befischungsdruck dürfte eigentlich gegenüber  früher nicht höher geworden sein. Für die Lenne gab/ gibt? es eine Kontengierung der Gastscheine. Ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, da waren die Tageskarten schon Anfang August ausverkauft.


----------



## lighty09 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Ist das Fischen an der lenne bei werdohl mit Spinner und/oder wobbele erlaubt?


----------



## Kringel (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Die Lenne in Werdohl*

Ja ist es!


----------

